# Men's Exfoliating Scrub



## mhlee (May 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a new exfoliating scrub to use before shaving. I've been using Bill Jealousy's Liquidsand for a few years and, while it works very well, it has polyethylene (plastic) as one of its ingredients and I'm trying to avoid using products that include plastic that ends up in wastewater and potentially in the ocean. 

I'm interested in any recommendations, especially from the straight razor users, because I have somewhat sensitive skin, but have relatively thick stubble and get ingrown hairs easily. The scrub must not include plastic as an ingredient.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shankster (May 12, 2012)

Try Kiehl's.I use some of thier products,not the exfoliating scrub,but the other stuff is top notch.

http://www.kiehls.ca/Pre-Shave/men-pre-shave,default,sc.html


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 12, 2012)

Use mud from a 1k stone.

I can give you some of the swarf mats out of the oil pan under my grinder if you'd like. I bet it's abrasive as hell.

:knife:


----------



## BobCat (May 12, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Use mud from a 1k stone.



Hmmm. Would be quite the facial I bet. :justkidding:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 12, 2012)

Rather than using a scrub, have you considered face lathering with a boar bristle or short-loft badger brush?


----------



## Hattorichop (May 12, 2012)

+1 on the kiehl's
My sister worked at Holt Renfrew in T.O. In the past and she would always get me their products for my b-day and Christmas.
The pre shave oil they sell is a must in my household!


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2012)

Michael,
I do not recommend a scrub, but do suggest you consider using a brush to make and apply you lather and your preshave prep. If you have a high quality lather you should not need additives or any oils to pre wet your beard. I don't know what you are doing now but I could suggest a few things if you have any interest.

Being aware of our use and how we discard products is a by-product of wetshaving in the traditional way. Brushes can last decades and one high quality soap can last 7-9 months with daily use.

Here is the index *list of tutorials* at B&B. *How-to: Pre-Shave Prep**, **How to make a great lather from soaps~ a Tutorial *are just a couple to look at.
*
*Jim


----------



## mhlee (May 13, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Rather than using a scrub, have you considered face lathering with a boar bristle or short-loft badger brush?



No. Do you have a recommended brush and soap?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2012)

mhlee said:


> No. Do you have a recommended brush and soap?



The brush should have some "backbone"; I use an inexpensive Omega boar brush (http://thesuperiorshave.com/Omega_Brushes.html). If you want a badger brush, get one with a short loft and a "bulb" type knot. Many of the Simpson brushes fit the description. This custom brush has a loft of 45 mm:







Any good shaving soap should work. I've found that I favor those with tallow as an ingredient over those that are strictly glycerine based. YMMV. I've been using one from Mike's Natural Soaps (thanks, Lefty!):

http://www.mikesnaturalsoaps.com

Rick


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2012)

Mikes is getting some good press in the wetshaving forums now. I have to give that a try.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2012)

Jim said:


> Mikes is getting some good press in the wetshaving forums now. I have to give that a try.



Two I've tried and like are the Peppermint & Rosemary and the Orange, Cedarwood and Black Pepper.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 14, 2012)

You know... my boyfriend LOVES Lush products (to the point where his car's vanity plate says "lushie" on it...). I think he uses Ocean Salt and likes it a lot. I use it sometimes too (granted I don't shave), but if you don't have your mouth pretty shut tight, you kind of taste the salt. It's kind of abrasive, so it's more or less a once a week product, but it lasts forever.


----------



## mhlee (May 15, 2012)

Wow. He's committed.


----------



## sachem allison (May 15, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> You know... my boyfriend LOVES Lush products.



couple of the guys are going to be sad.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> couple of the guys are going to be sad.



I'm not worthy of such emotions or flattery. (Thank you) lol


----------



## WildBoar (May 15, 2012)

I'd avoid this one -- scroll down and read some of the reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> I'd avoid this one -- scroll down and read some of the reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000KKNQBK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



things like veet and nair are terrible. It can burn through your skin if you're not careful. I've done it before, so i speak from experience... The scar went away after a few years, but my legs were mummified for a while.


----------



## WildBoar (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty much what the reviews say, only in a delightfully witty British manner.


----------



## shankster (May 15, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> things like veet and nair are terrible. It can burn through your skin if you're not careful. I've done it before, so i speak from experience... The scar went away after a few years, but my legs were mummified for a while.



After reading those reviews,you were lucky it was just your legs...:eek2:
Sorry if I offend,but I couldn't resist


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

shankster said:


> After reading those reviews,you were lucky it was just your legs...:eek2:
> Sorry if I offend,but I couldn't resist



ROFL so true.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 15, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> things like veet and nair are terrible. It can burn through your skin if you're not careful. I've done it before, so i speak from experience... The scar went away after a few years, but my legs were mummified for a while.



Try having your surgeon, (and spouse), put Nair on for you where you had surgery! I have to have it done to keep my wound free from hair, talk about burning...


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 16, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Try having your surgeon, (and spouse), put Nair on for you where you had surgery! I have to have it done to keep my wound free from hair, talk about burning...



::SQUIRMS:: [email protected]*(&!&^@!!!! omgggg I don't even want to imagine.


----------



## Mike Davis (May 16, 2012)

I have a client who had the bright idea to nair his back before a tattoo appointment. He had burns so bad, his physician recommended skin graphs. Needless to say, seeing what it can do, i would not recommend it to anyone lol. I am reading all of this stuff as i am trying to get into shaving with a straight, and would love to get away from disposables...


----------



## Shinob1 (May 16, 2012)

What's interesting is the surgeon said it was good for keeping wounds clean because the acid in it doesn't affect the wound. For people who are getting bad burns, I wonder how much they are putting on or if they just have sensitive skin? Not that I'm a Nair supporter, but I haven't had too bad of an experience, but it does burn like a :curse:


----------



## Still-edo (May 16, 2012)

mhlee said:


> No. Do you have a recommended brush and soap?



I picked up a cheap badger brush at target for like $10. They're an awesome place to start if you want to feel out the waters with that. I'm actually still surprised at how well it works. They have soap too that shouldn't be too bad to use.


----------



## add (May 16, 2012)

Mens' exfoliating scrub?

C'mon, *20* _man poin_t deductions for the lot of ya.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 16, 2012)

I can hear my skin cells crying out in pain, as they are being ripped from my skin.


----------



## add (May 17, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I can hear my skin cells crying out in pain, as they are being ripped from my skin.



Volcanic pumice and pain.

What doesn't leave your skin smooth and soft .... can only make you stronger. :bat:


----------



## Vertigo (May 17, 2012)

add said:


> Mens' exfoliating scrub?
> 
> C'mon, *20* _man poin_t deductions for the lot of ya.
> 
> View attachment 7188



+1. 

BTW, ANYONE RECOMMEND ME A GOOD LOOFAH?


----------



## Still-edo (May 17, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> +1.
> 
> BTW, ANYONE RECOMMEND ME A GOOD LOOFAH?



+1 on the loofah. Tired of using this brush I got at pepboys.


----------

